# Need help identifying algae



## Sixlinewrasse (Jan 23, 2019)

Relatively new to planted tanks and not sure exactly how to go about ridding this Algae


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

looks like staghorn.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

It could very well be Staghorn.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Usually seen because of chronic macro nutrient deficiencies. Details about what you're doing would help.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

It's usually because of spike in ammonia/um. Clean out your filter might help.


----------

